# Want to save streaming video to your PC or CD/DVD? Here is a program to let you do just that.



## Toolz (Feb 26, 2008)

I found a great tool yesterday @ PCWorld.com that lets you "capture" streaming video content from YouTube and other sites. You can use this tool to build a video library of woodworking related "tubes" and videos.

Here is the review from PCWorld: "The Internet is chock-full of sites that stream video and audio to your PC; YouTube's the most notable, but it has plenty of company. The problem, though, is that those sites don't let you capture that multimedia content so that you can store it on your PC and watch or listen to it later. That's where TubeMaster++ comes in. It saves those files, and converts them into an easy-to-use format as well.

TubeMaster++ makes the process of saving the files exceedingly simple. Just run the program, go to the Web page where you want to watch video or listen to music, and stream the content. The program captures the file as it streams. When the file finishes streaming, save the file. It will be saved in its native format, but if you want you can use TubeMaster++ to convert the file into a more usable format. This is particularly useful on sites such as YouTube, which uses the .flv file format. Most PC programs don't recognize .flv and won't play back videos in that format. (One that does recognize and play such videos is FLV Player.) You can convert the files into several formats, including .avi, mp3, mp4, and formats for specific multimedia players such as iPods or Zunes.

Especially welcome is the program's built-in search tool, with which there's no need to visit and search multiple sites when you're looking for a specific video or audio clip. Instead, do a search from within TubeMaster++, and you'll see results from many Web sites. Double-click any results and you'll be sent straight to the site to begin streaming. You can then capture and save the file.-Preston Gralla "

If you've ever viewed an online video or listened to streaming music and wished you could save them on your PC so you could view or listen to them again, TubeMaster++ is the program for you.

Note: In Windows Vista you must run the program as an administrator.

http://www.pcworld.com/downloads/file_download/fid,79779-order,4-c,internettools/download.html
Operating Systems: Windows 2000, Windows XP, Windows Vista, Windows 7

Requirements: Java Runtime Environment, WinPcap for Windows, administrator rights on PC

You MUST download and install WinPcap for Windows before downloading and installing TubeMaster++. WinPcap can be downloaded here: http://www.winpcap.org/install/default.htm

Larry


----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

Thank you very much …I was just looking for this very thing !!! You saved me a lot of time because I'm not very fast on the PC yet : ) Have a great weekend !


----------



## ArtistryinWood (Apr 21, 2008)

Better think twice.

Always read the User Reports.

http://www.download3000.com/tubemaster-virus-report-20946.html

Andrew


----------



## Toolz (Feb 26, 2008)

You're welcome Dusty56.
Andrew, I take those results with a grain of salt. I have no problems with Tubemaster++ and I am quite certain that the version your link refers to is an older version. I checked this current version (and every other program I download) sis ways from Sunday before I downloaded it.
Larry


----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

I also got a warning from my Norton360 as soon as I clicked on the link….Hmmmm , what to do ?


----------



## toddc (Mar 6, 2007)

Get a Mac


----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

Did you mean a "Big Mac" Todd ? LOL , I just got back from there…Is there any real way to tell if the site is "bugged" ?


----------



## toddc (Mar 6, 2007)

MMMM - Big Mac.


----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

LOL : )


----------



## sikrap (Mar 15, 2009)

I downloaded this and it seems to work okay at capturing video, but it won't letme convert to any of the .avi formats it offers. That means I can't play the video on my pc. Does anyone have any ideas as to concerting the files after capture? Thanks!!


----------



## RedShirt013 (May 17, 2008)

Instead of converting between formats, download and install a codec pack so you can watch all different formats of videos. I use K-Lite Codec Pack

Personally for downloading stuff from youtube etc I use Orbit Downloader. Works on most files


----------



## Toolz (Feb 26, 2008)

I use VideoLan player http://wiki.videolan.org/Main_Page


----------

